# What's your pet peeve???



## Allure Ranch (Jan 1, 2009)

O.K., mine is when I'm reading the forum responses that people post some individuals fail to give me the ability to know who they are..... and there farm. So unfortunately I have to keep checking their profile and I'm now starting feel like a staker. Ha! Especially now that I can't seem to remember if I've looked at certain ones before or not. Please help me out with this.... you really don't need to remain a secret. Ha!

and *THANK YOU* to those of you that do provide me with the ability to know who the hech you are without looking into your profile....

Sincerely,

Kimberle Young

Allure Ranch

http://www.allureranch.com[/i]


----------



## Lilac Lane Farm (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok you know me






Heidi


----------



## Leeana (Jan 1, 2009)

My website which has all my info and contact is in my signature and i try pretty hard to keep my profile information completed...planning to work on the profile some this evening



. No secrets here...my name, location and contact all here


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 1, 2009)

Lilac Lane Farm said:


> Ok you know me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_[SIZE=12pt]Silly girl.... Ha! So what's your pet peeve?[/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=12pt]Kimberle Young[/SIZE]_

Allure Ranch

http://www.allureranch.com


----------



## Lilac Lane Farm (Jan 1, 2009)

I have toooooo much wine in me to have a pet peeve tonight


----------



## Reble (Jan 1, 2009)

People that do not listen, their way is the only way.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 1, 2009)

Leeana said:


> My website which has all my info and contact is in my signature and i try pretty hard to keep my profile information completed...planning to work on the profile some this evening
> 
> 
> 
> . No secrets here...my name, location and contact all here




_[SIZE=12pt]No complaints here on your's... Thank you very much... I GREATLY APPRECIATE IT.[/SIZE]_

I enjoy knowing who people are, where there located and knowing about there farm. I personally make it a point to view each individuals website if they've listed them under there reponses on the forum. I like to make myself aware of what horses they may have or may be selling that I possibly might be interested in at some point in time. Please people tell me who you are on your post. You just might have one that I'll want...

Kimberle Young

Allure Ranch

http://www.allureranch.com


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 1, 2009)

I've got plenty of info on me and my horses on my website, so that's no issue there for you





As to pet peeves... I've got too many to type out





Andrea


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 1, 2009)

Lilac Lane Farm said:


> I have toooooo much wine in me to have a pet peeve tonight



_[SIZE=12pt]You are truly silly... Ha! [/SIZE]_

Kimberle Young

Allure Ranch

http://www.allureranch.com


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 1, 2009)

Reble said:


> People that do not listen, their way is the only way.



[SIZE=12pt]_I learned a long time ago to be a GOOD listener. You can hear what's not being said by doing so...._[/SIZE]

Kimberle Young

Allure Ranch

http://www.allureranch.com


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm sure I could come up with several pet peeves, but one near the top of my list is people who advertise with a sob story that they have to sell because of medical (or other) problems and there is no way they would be selling otherwise. Then, before they hardly get them sold, they've bought more and are offering some of them for sale. I have no problem with a person buying and selling, just the phoney sob stories.


----------



## Frankie (Jan 1, 2009)

Those who think there is only one way to do it.

Heck, I have 10 horses and many of the things I do is 7 different ways cause they are all different!!!

Maybe that's just because they are mine and that is me.


----------



## CyndiD (Jan 1, 2009)

My biggest forum peeve is people who INSTANTLY put someone down for doing something they don`t feel is "right".


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 1, 2009)

CyndiD said:


> My biggest forum peeve is people who INSTANTLY put someone down for doing something they don`t feel is "right".


_[SIZE=12pt]I have to agree with you... I've noticed a trend. Some individuals are WAY to critical of others and need to possibly remember a little tact when responding. A little kindness goes a long way... even if you disagree with someone.[/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=12pt]Kimberle Young[/SIZE]_

Allure Ranch

http://www.allureranch.com


----------



## JWC sr. (Jan 2, 2009)

I am sure a head doctor would tell us that I have more hang ups than a closet, but my biggest pet peeve is negative people that never have anything good to say about anyone or anything. The first thing that always comes out of the mouth of these type people is critisism and tales of how things are bad and going to get worse.











They are a real drag to be around, talk to or even associate with.





Personally I love this world the dear lord has given us and appreciate the things he has blessed me and mine with. Sometimes things could be better, but all in all things are pretty good. Just my spin on things. LOL











By the way, I hope everyone has a wonderful, properous and Happy New Year.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 2, 2009)

I've got a lot of them (



) but one of my biggest that goes for here or in the show ring are people who think their horses' poop doesn't stink.



For Heaven's Sake people! We're talking about tiny horses here, not solving world peace. Try to relax a little and be happy for everyone around you. It will only bring you up and increase the prosperity and happiness of all. Life's too short for this kind of behavior, IMO.

OK, off my soapbox.


----------



## Jill (Jan 2, 2009)

It doesn't really "bother" me since I know on a lot (most really) online message boards, people are anonymous and want to be. However, I do often put more stock into the advice of people I recognize for who they are / what they have done in minis.

I probably have a lot of pet peeves but am feeling laid back this morning for a change



None come to mind right now.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 2, 2009)

I like to know a little about others too Kimberle,

Many people might not know about the recently updated *My Controls *options.





We also as forum members all now have a *personal info *box that we can fill in, to tell others about ourselves.

This is really a great way for us to share a little info about ourselves, and learn something about others.

I just filled mine in the other day and its really alot of fun.





Mary Lou has added some other great options that we all can take advantage of,

including who you want to add to your *friends list*.


----------



## Riverdance (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't flame me with this one,

But, my biggest pet peeve is the early 20 year olds who think they know just about everything. After all they are now adults and fresh out of shcool. Their little bit of book knowledge seems to make them feel they do not have to learn anything more, as they know it all.

My nieces are this way right now,



as are some on the forum. I know that when I was in my early 20's and fresh out of college I knew everything there was to know too. (it is amazing how age will teach you that you know nothing)





But, there is nothing like life experience, and learning from someone who has done it for many years. (as well as written knowledge).

Also----I am adding a new pet peeve as I was on line looking at some mares and a stallion for sale. NO POSTED PRICES. Sorry, but I am NOT going to contact you and ask you what your prices are.(there are too many good horses out there that have their prices posted, so I will look at them instead) I do spent quite a bit for my horses, so buying a $10,000 or more horse is not uncommon for me, but with no posted prices, I am just not going to ask. Nor am I going to contact a Private Treaty either. To me Private Treaty means that you can change your asking price to what ever you want whem someone contacts you.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 2, 2009)

Riverdance said:


> Don't flame me with this one,
> But, my biggest pet peeve is the early 20 year olds who think they know just about everything. After all they are now adults and fresh out of shcool. Their little bit of book knowledge seems to make them feel they do not have to learn anything more, as they know it all.
> 
> My nieces are this way right now,
> ...


I actually have to agree with this entirely! I am actually getting ready to turn 21 myself and luckily never had the "I am smarter than everyone" problem but know a LOT of people (mainly in my classes) that have that mentality. I am constantly calling my mom for advice for the horses or whatever mainly just because I would rather admit I don't know everything than to have the horses pay for it with their health. So I have to second this pet peeve!


----------



## Sandee (Jan 2, 2009)

Riverdance said:


> Don't flame me with this one,
> But, my biggest pet peeve is the early 20 year olds who think they know just about everything. After all they are now adults and fresh out of shcool. Their little bit of book knowledge seems to make them feel they do not have to learn anything more, as they know it all........


This doesn't stop at 20 yr olds. My daughter is in her 40s and for reasons too long to get into stayed with us for a year. She wanted to help show the horses and immediately (after a few lessons and one show) began telling me and other people (which was the really embarassing part) just how to do things.

My pet peeve however is people who bring dogs (and children) to shows and let them run unsupervised without leashes.


----------



## Riverdance (Jan 2, 2009)

Sandee said:


> Riverdance said:
> 
> 
> > Don't flame me with this one,
> ...



I guess I have seen that too. I know some people in Mini's who are in their 40"s + and call themselves "trainers" who think they know everything. You can not tell them anything.(of course when they hung their "shingles up" saying they were trainers, they were showing poorly turned out horses or in the case of driving horses, poorly trained ones)

The interesting thing is that there is always something new, another way to try something, another way that someone has found to do something. Be it clipping, shaving, bathing, training, conditioning, feeding etc.

I am always learning and always asking questions. Every year at the AMHA World show I learn some new ways to condition my horses, or products for sweating my horses or new ways of feeding them, or clipping and shaving them. I go home, try them out and keep what worked for me.

Asking questions shows a sign of maturity. Those that always have the answers---- or contradict others who have the experience----well, I question just how much they really know. Book knowledge just goes so far. It is amazing how often the Mini's do not follow the book.

Experience is often the answer and we all have some kind of experience we can share. Just the youngsters in their teens and 20's have less in the experience market and more in the book department. This is not to say they do not have something they can share, but please, you do not know it all!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 2, 2009)

Songcatcher said:


> I'm sure I could come up with several pet peeves, but one near the top of my list is people who advertise with a sob story that they have to sell because of medical (or other) problems and there is no way they would be selling otherwise. Then, before they hardly get them sold, they've bought more and are offering some of them for sale. I have no problem with a person buying and selling, just the phoney sob stories.


Amen to that.

People who don't have enough money to take care of themselves and wondering how they are going to make it from month to month yet they still go out and look for a horse to buy! How in the heck do they think they can take care of a horse properly if they can't even afford to take care of themselves and pay their bills?






These are living breathing creatures who deserve the proper care and sometimes that can become overwhelming even to those who have money.


----------



## anoki (Jan 2, 2009)

Allure Ranch said:


> [SIZE=12pt]_I learned a long time ago to be a GOOD listener. You can hear what's not being said by doing so...._[/SIZE]
> Kimberle Young
> 
> Allure Ranch
> ...



What a great saying!!!!! And something I have always done or at least try really hard to do....

As for pet peeves....with me right now....it's 'friends' who are only friends as long as they need your help/support/encouragement. But when you are down in the dumps, they don't do anything to make you feel better and can't stop talking about themselves for 2 seconds. I learned last month who one of my friends wasn't....and it upset me greatly

~kathryn


----------



## alphahorses (Jan 2, 2009)

- People respond to every post, even when they have nothing to say





- And I agree with most of the others too! LOL


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 2, 2009)

Vertical Limit said:


> Songcatcher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure I could come up with several pet peeves, but one near the top of my list is people who advertise with a sob story that they have to sell because of medical (or other) problems and there is no way they would be selling otherwise. Then, before they hardly get them sold, they've bought more and are offering some of them for sale. I have no problem with a person buying and selling, just the phoney sob stories.
> ...


These are EXACTLY the types of things I was thinking of when I saw this post! You see a post where a person is saying they have no money for themselves, kids, etc, can't find a job, have been ill, what have you - and then a short time later they are posting about a new animal they acquired or plan to acquire. . .makes NO sense to me!! I work a couple of different jobs to afford my lifestyle, and it bugs me to hear about people that are living off of my tax dollars and acquiring more "things" than I can afford



.


----------



## SampleMM (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't like negativity. I always try to be upbeat and friendly and find the good in people.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 2, 2009)

anoki said:


> Allure Ranch said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=12pt]_I learned a long time ago to be a GOOD listener. You can hear what's not being said by doing so...._[/SIZE]
> ...



_[SIZE=12pt]I personally have some of those same friends and family members and I've always tried to look at those circumstances in a positive manner. You just have to realize how to categorize them (acquaintances, good friends or great friends); they exist for all of us. There's obviously, something that you're able to provide them with emotionally by being a good listener. So therefore just remember giving is always better than taking and forgiveness is the ultimate sacrifice... [/SIZE]_

Look, you were just heard....





Kimberle Young

Allure Ranch

http://www.allureranch.com


----------



## stormo41 (Jan 2, 2009)

I guess my pet peeve would have to be people who smoke around kids, or smoke and have kids. I have a cusin who has a little baby (just turned one year old) and she and her boyfriend smoke, they have no concept of second hand smoke at all. I feel really bad for the baby....and i don't even like kids or babys that much.



> But, my biggest pet peeve is the early 20 year olds who think they know just about everything. After all they are now adults and fresh out of shcool. Their little bit of book knowledge seems to make them feel they do not have to learn anything more, as they know it all.


I'm 20 and i know i have been like this sometimes





but it's also a pet peeve of mine when people older then me think that i don't know anything. I get it a lot because i work in a photography studio i do all the digital imaging stuff, and i also work the front pf the store. Every day I get people who just brush me off and ask for my boss after i answered their question becuase they think i'm wrong and don't know what i'm talking about, or sometimes they don't even bother asking me they just ask for my boss



my boss will give them the same answer as me but only my boss has the right answer


----------



## Charley (Jan 2, 2009)

> I don't like negativity. I always try to be upbeat and friendly and find the good in people.


I think this way also. Some tend to worry about things that just don't matter and that we have no real control over anyway. I do listen and try to help where I can, but I don't dwell on trivial things. I let them go and move on.


----------



## Riverdance (Jan 2, 2009)

> I'm 20 and i know i have been like this sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not saying that people in their 20's do not know anything, I have to ask my nieces all the time for help with the computer. I also do not have a problem asking people in their 20's with help with things that they do know.(especially electronics) My problem is when they act like they know just about everything and you can not tell them any different. There are some who get on the forum and contradict just about everyone who has actually had experience with things, like perhaps 30+ years experience. Not everything is learned by the book and as I said before, many Mini's just do not read the books.


----------



## stormo41 (Jan 2, 2009)

Riverdance said:


> > I'm 20 and i know i have been like this sometimes
> >
> >
> >
> ...


I didn't mean that you cam off that way at all i was just pointing out how it can work both ways. I'm sorry you got the wrong impression


----------



## Riverdance (Jan 2, 2009)

stormo41 said:


> Riverdance said:
> 
> 
> > > I'm 20 and i know i have been like this sometimes
> ...


Sorry,

I was not implying that you were coming off in any way, I actually agreed with you that there are times when a 20 something knows a lot (especially when it comes to electronics).

Sometimes people read into what is posted wrong, only because the written word is so impersonable.

So we are fine with each other and respect each others information and points of view


----------



## River Wood (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmmm

A few of my pet peeves....

People that are conceited

Anyone trying to sell something that do not list prices

People who do not listen

Websites with music & Websites that I have to scroll all the way back to the top to choose another page to look at

Automated phone service

Negativity

Telemarketers

People that are not truthful

Immaturity

Ok I'll stop... don't have all night to type LOL


----------



## ruffian (Jan 2, 2009)

My pet peeve is people who can't spell or use the wrong words. My biggest is "infamous". This is NOT a positive description! Bonnie and Clyde were "infamous." Unless your horse is a 3 legged, bad mouthed, kicking, biting and attacking shrew, it should not be infamous!!


----------



## Minimor (Jan 3, 2009)

Mine..especially on the internet forums...is misuse of the word loose.

You can turn your horse loose, or perhaps he will get loose on his own...but if he dies of colic then you LOSE him...you do not LOOSE him. Mares lose foals, they do not loose foals. People may lose their minds, but I'm not sure what is going on with the person who says she is afraid she is loosing her mind.

There are other words that are misused as well, but 'loose' has to be the most common one I've seen.

pet peeves...I have a few others but I won't go there tonight. It's too late at night to start typing out such a long list!


----------



## kaykay (Jan 3, 2009)

> My biggest is "infamous". This is NOT a positive description! Bonnie and Clyde were "infamous."


I have seen this on so many websites and I always giggle. Infamous means of ill reputation. Not the way I think most want to describe their horse.

My other pet peeve would have to be people giving show or breeding advice that have rarely shown or bred.


----------



## Shortpig (Jan 3, 2009)

ruffian said:


> My pet peeve is people who can't spell or use the wrong words. My biggest is "infamous". This is NOT a positive description! Bonnie and Clyde were "infamous." Unless your horse is a 3 legged, bad mouthed, kicking, biting and attacking shrew, it should not be infamous!!


ROFL sorry but this one just got me. Out of everyone you pick Bonnie and Clyde.





Well for my pet peeve it is those who attack others for the way they do things rather than try to calmly explain a better way to do it.

Everyone has their own way of doing things it is probably how they were taught by someone else. I admit I don't know everything not even close but I certainly wouldn't want someone to attack me for it. My critters are loved, well fed, kept warm and as clean as possible in the wet, muddy Pacific NW. I try to help others when I believe I can and other than that I just stay quiet. I also want everyone to appreciate what other forum members do for them and the mini's of the world, not to mention their other companion critters.

Oh and for all of you who have one "Hug a Pig today" and I don't mean a pkg of Bacon.

Oh this is Marie aka Shortpig in good ole Scappose, Oregon.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 3, 2009)

I love him to death but my pet peeve is my husband puts his dirty clothes on the floor BESIDE the clothes basket. Lol.

Another one is ALL the horses like to go through their grain picking out the good stuff and pushing the rest out of the feeder. But then I eat the good stuff on my plate before the not so good stuff! Go figure.

Oh yeah I feed the wild birds when there isn't forage. I park my car a half acre away from the feeder but some how after everytime I wash the car it is covered with bird stuff. What the *ell is this the way they pay me back!

Oh just one more when people expect you to agree with them. If I have my own opinion no amount of shoving it down my throat is going to change my mind, so say it once and let it go.


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, this is pretty minor, but it is a pet peeve of mine -

when people refer to their PINTO miniature horses as PAINTS.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 3, 2009)

Birchcrestminis said:


> Ok, this is pretty minor, but it is a pet peeve of mine -when people refer to their PINTO miniature horses as PAINTS.


*I have to laugh, as I had to learn coming from the BIG horse world into minis, that it was pinto....When you have big Paint horses, it was a no no to call them a pinto, and vice versa in the miniatures.... but alot of people still call them paints, because that is how they know to describe them...I have a friend that is getting into miniatures and she still calls them paints, and I always tell her in minis it is always pinto....lol*

My pet peeves:

Backstabbers...people who use things you say against you, or take things you say out of context and turn it around on you. Especially if you had trust in that person.

People who constantly ask you for your advice, but never take it! (Why keep asking for other advice if you never want to try what they advise?)

People who email for more info on your animals, and you reply with the info and pics, and they never respond to let you know they got the pics or anything.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 3, 2009)

Since someone mentioned lose vs loose I'll point out using "ext" when they mean etc and "threw" instead of through. Little things but I almost cringe when I see them.

Another thing is when there is discussion of differing opinions on a thread then someone comes on and expresses their opinion in a way that almost shouts "here's my opinion; end of topic".

As far as asking advice is concerned, I've never felt someone should take mine just because they ask for it. I figure they're just asking for an opinion - not actual advice.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, that was the other one I meant to mention--etc rather than ect or ext...the real word is etcetera and so the abbreviation is etc.

And opinions....it's funny, but more than a little annoying, when someone (and there are plenty like this) takes the attitude of "everyone is entitled to their opinion, but in this case your opinion is WRONG and therefore you aren't entitled to express it!"






I don't care if someone asks my advice and then doesn't take it....but it is a pet peeve at work when someone asks how something should be done, then apparently don't believe that the answer I give is right because they march off and ask the same question of 3 other people.....then the next day the same situation comes up and it's pointed out to them how they should have dealt with the document...and they say "No one ever told me that"


----------



## ~Dan (Jan 3, 2009)

*My pet peeve (not really sure if it counts) but really snippy show people. Not saying evryones like this, but some are, and they just cant stand to loose (not sure correct form of it) I know some Llama people that are like this, and just uhh, they get on my nerves, any way there are some intersting ones on here



*


----------



## MBennettp (Jan 4, 2009)

I think my biggest pet peeve is people who think that you should not breed a horse unless it has a show record and that having a show record is the most important thing that there is and if you aren't going to show it, geld it.

Some people choose not to show, that doesn't mean that their horses are not quality. There are a lot of really nice, well bred horses out there that have never seen a show ring.


----------



## MinisOutWest (Jan 4, 2009)

When people say they are going to buy a horse and once they recieve a contract- DON'T,

expect shipping 1200 miles for free,

want 100 a month payments on an expensive horse, so payments will be for the next 3 years,

want you to pay for all the feed, vet, farrier, etc bills while the horse stays here during that time until they have it shipped(6+ months later).

If you dont have the money or intensions, don't bother!

If I am looking at a horse, I am up front right at the beginning, tell the person what I can afford for the entire horse/bills/transportation, etc.

I hate people wasting my time and I do not waste the time of others. The ending story comes out a lot happier if people are honest with themselves and with me.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok...before I continue reading this thread and forget a couple of pet peeves that have come to mind. One of them would be people who don't recirpicate your greeting....for instance when you're out in public and say "hi" or "hello" to someone and they just lower their heads or turn them the other way......did'nt their mommas teach them any manners?



#2 would probably be some one who talks over you in a conversation. For example...I had a lady from Craig's List come by the other day and we started chatting....she'd ask me a question about my dog and such and even before I got two words out she was already talking. I gave up, stood there listening to her ramble on and did'nt say a hoot. I think she got the message ...she left soon after that.



Oh...I don't know if this could be considered a pet peeve...I think it's more of a big deal than a peeve.....but I don't tolerate liars.









Had to come back and add one more. When someone refers to their horse's sire as being "out of" when it's actually "by". The baby is "out of" the mare and "by" the stallion people!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 4, 2009)

OK, since I've been scrolling through the different forums and noticed it again, I'll add another one. It's when someone takes the time to post something (it's pretty obvious it's something they wanted to share) and the topic has a lot of views, but nobody (or 1 in 20 people) bothers to spend the few seconds it would take to make a response....preferably a positive one. It's sorta like when someone sends you an e-mail....you may not be particularly crazy about what they sent - but you know they thought of you when they sent it. A polite acknowledgement certainly wouldn't rob anyone of their whole day and just might mean quite a lot to the person who bothered to post it in the first place. Earlier someone said they were peeved when someone replies to every post whether they had anything to say or not....to me that's not a bad thing....it's an acknowledgement that their post mattered enough to say something.

Another one is the term "pet quality". I'm really glad I haven't seen it used a whole lot lately. To me it's a totally derogatory term for a horse - one that may very well be much loved. I doubt that any of my 3 are show quality and since I don't show I couldn't care less that they aren't.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 4, 2009)

I try not to dwell too much on pet peeves because they make me grumpy (and who needs that), but as far as horses go mine's kind of the opposite of Riverdance's. I'm not early 20's but I am 20-something (and a bit baby faced which doesn't help). I sure don't know everything about the horses, but I have been working and learning with our minis my entire life. I've been beaten into submission by older, smarter people so you can bet I give my elders their due, but if you just got your first horse last week I don't care if you're three times my age--please don't talk down to me, especially when YOU asked ME for help in the first place.

Example: Some dingbat in the area is selling minis for $50 at garage sales and when their buyers realize they're in over their heads they've been calling us. They're perfectly happy to take my advice over the phone (and to use the vets and farriers I've recommended), and a couple times I've had them out to the farm to show them our set up or demonstrate one thing or another. These people are so green that some have never even heard of worming their horses and one didn't know their hooves have to be trimmed. Yet they show up at the farm, see me, puff out their chest, and start telling me how things should be done. The funny thing is sometimes they'll try to get someone else (one of the farm workers or Joyce usually) into a conversation, and of course they're always referred back to me. I'd probably get more respect wearing a gorilla costume.

And one non-horsey pet peeve--Wal-Mart greeters. If that's not an oxymoron I don't know what is. Maybe it's just our area Wal-Mart, but upon entering I'm usually "greeted" with a big scowl. I've tried initiating the greeting myself, but it seems to confuse or irritate them more. A passive smile or wave would do.


----------



## Riverdance (Jan 4, 2009)

RockRiverTiff said:


> I try not to dwell too much on pet peeves because they make me grumpy (and who needs that), but as far as horses go mine's kind of the opposite of Riverdance's. I'm not early 20's but I am 20-something (and a bit baby faced which doesn't help). I sure don't know everything about the horses, but I have been working and learning with our minis my entire life. I've been beaten into submission by older, smarter people so you can bet I give my elders their due, but if you just got your first horse last week I don't care if you're three times my age--please don't talk down to me, especially when YOU asked ME for help in the first place.
> Example: Some dingbat in the area is selling minis for $50 at garage sales and when their buyers realize they're in over their heads they've been calling us. They're perfectly happy to take my advice over the phone (and to use the vets and farriers I've recommended), and a couple times I've had them out to the farm to show them our set up or demonstrate one thing or another. These people are so green that some have never even heard of worming their horses and one didn't know their hooves have to be trimmed. Yet they show up at the farm, see me, puff out their chest, and start telling me how things should be done. The funny thing is sometimes they'll try to get someone else (one of the farm workers or Joyce usually) into a conversation, and of course they're always referred back to me. I'd probably get more respect wearing a gorilla costume.
> 
> And one non-horsey pet peeve--Wal-Mart greeters. If that's not an oxymoron I don't know what is. Maybe it's just our area Wal-Mart, but upon entering I'm usually "greeted" with a big scowl. I've tried initiating the greeting myself, but it seems to confuse or irritate them more. A passive smile or wave would do.



I am not putting down all 20 year olds. My youngest daughter just turned 30 and she has learned over the years to ask questions as she does not know everything. My oldest daughter is almost 33 and she still knows everything





There are many people in their 20's who do know quite a bit and I would never talk down to anyone, and I respect their knowledge. There are just some that seem to know everything, no matter what. They are always spouting verbage from books and their recent education and will contradict everyone, as they know it all.

And yes, it is something, as I said before, that happens with older people too, Just not as much as with younger people. I guess I should say that not everyone knows everything, there is always room to learn more, even if one has been at something for many many years.

I have just spent the last few days with my early 20's Nieces and nephew. So you can see where I am coming from. I need a vacation from my vacation.


----------



## Marty (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a list a mile long and it really depends on which way I wake up in the morning, but you know what?

Life is so short people to sweat the small stuff. I try really hard now not to let stupid things and stupid people that don't really effect my life bug me too much at all. Why dwell on little insignificant things? Its the big things that I hope I can help change or fix that really matter I will take to task. Most people are beautiful inside if you bother to look hard enough past the gruff exterior.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 4, 2009)

Sue I have the utmost respect for you and your opinion! I didn't mention your post because I had any issue with it but because I thought it was ironic that I'm dealing with the exact opposite of it. I think you're right--that society as a whole has become very self-important, and that it's most obvious in the younger generations (including my own). My 30-something sister is like that, and it's so irritating that it makes me paranoid about how I come off to other people.


----------



## baybrianna (Jan 4, 2009)

my pet peeve would be dogs with muddy feet.

bri


----------

